# 2 OAPs joining family



## Rossaak (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi there
Have just returned from New Zealand for the third time. Had a great time with the Volvo Ocean Race! Still glued to the website. My partner and I are both very active 70 yr olds and want to move to NZ to join my children. Immigration papers already in. A couple of questions - can anyone recommend a reputable, reasonable, company to move us from SA (Mpumalanga)? What about a car - I have a 2006 Subaru Forester 2.5XS - should I ship it? I see cars are quite reasonable in NZ but we dont want to spend money we dont have to. What are the requirements for importing our own car?

Anyone out there from the Netherlands and if so please contact us and let us know what you did about the formal birth certificate! (they dont have that in the Netherlands!)

Any help or advice really appreciated. Also re visas. If papers not received by 2013 I might need to get a 12 month visa - do they have a 3yr visa for visitors?

Viv


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rossaak said:


> Hi there
> Have just returned from New Zealand for the third time. Had a great time with the Volvo Ocean Race! Still glued to the website. My partner and I are both very active 70 yr olds and want to move to NZ to join my children. Immigration papers already in. A couple of questions - can anyone recommend a reputable, reasonable, company to move us from SA (Mpumalanga)? What about a car - I have a 2006 Subaru Forester 2.5XS - should I ship it? I see cars are quite reasonable in NZ but we dont want to spend money we dont have to. What are the requirements for importing our own car?
> 
> Anyone out there from the Netherlands and if so please contact us and let us know what you did about the formal birth certificate! (they dont have that in the Netherlands!)
> ...


I've moved your question to NZ for you, I'm sure someone can help


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

I'm afraid I can't help with shipping from SA, or Dutch birth certificates, but let's see if there's anyone else out there who can.

On the car front - generally I'd say that unless it's a very special car, leave it. As you say, cars over here are generally a reasonable price. And if it's left hand drive, definitely leave it! Two reasons - any vehicle coming into the country will need to be inspected by Maff, and the likelihood is at the very minimum they'll want to steam clean it (even if you've done it yourself!) Also it will have to pass NZ inspection standards. If it's a left hand drive it would need to be converted to right hand drive - which is expensive, and never leaves the car looking/feeling quite the same!

I don't think they do such a long visitor's visa - look at http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/

Good luck with the other questions...


----------

